# coolant capacity for 67 gto



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, just changing the coolant in my 67 gto, i have read it takes 18 quarts, mine is a non ac car but i think may have a larger ac radiator not sure on that, anyway i drained it from the drain plug at base of radiator but only got 11 quarts at best out of it, i assume the other 6 quarts is in the block is this normal, so i just go ahead and refill the 11 quarts on top of the remaining 6 quarts ? thanks


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

just fill till full with engine running, level is just enough to cover the tubes when circulating.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

pontiac said:


> just fill till full with engine running, level is just enough to cover the tubes when circulating.


i just got told about the drain plugs on the sides of block, dont you bother with removing these the drain compleatly ?....thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

fiesta62 said:


> i just got told about the drain plugs on the sides of block, dont you bother with removing these the drain compleatly ?....thanks


You could if you wanted to go to the trouble, keep in mind though that by replacing "most" of the coolant with fresh the small amount that remained in the block is going to get mixed in with all the good stuff as the engine runs so the coolant in system is going to be "mostly" new that's diluted with "a little" old. Unless what you drained was -really- nasty, I probably wouldn't worry about it.

Bear


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> You could if you wanted to go to the trouble, keep in mind though that by replacing "most" of the coolant with fresh the small amount that remained in the block is going to get mixed in with all the good stuff as the engine runs so the coolant in system is going to be "mostly" new that's diluted with "a little" old. Unless what you drained was -really- nasty, I probably wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> Bear


hi, well i am not sure what coolant is in car and read coolants should not be mixed so i guess to be safe i will take out the drain plugs, my mechanic friend said he will put it on a hoist today and take them out and flush the system, its bright green now and looks new inside radiator and under cap so i dont expect it to have any nasty stuff in there...thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

then why pull the motor:confused....bright green is good, just top off with a bit of distilled water as i don't think you will have to worry about it freezing Down Under. It is run at 50/50 coolant to distilled water even here in the frozen confines of the Motor City. Get out and drive that sweet ass car!!!!... we have a saying here ..."if it ain't broke, don't fix it"


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would just go ahead and pull the motor, at this point. You never can tell when a freeze plug might start leaking, and then you'd lose all of that expensive coolant. Pull the engine, knock out the freeze plugs, and install brass plugs. While you're at it, remove the timing cover and oil pan, and re-do the seals....that rear main seal can be a real bugger. Best to do it now. As long as the pan is off, this would be an excellent time to remove the bearing caps and inspect the bearings. You just never know...it's best to be safe instead of sorry.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They make anti-freeze that can be mixed with_ any_ kind of anti-freeze, just saying......


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> I would just go ahead and pull the motor, at this point. You never can tell when a freeze plug might start leaking, and then you'd lose all of that expensive coolant. Pull the engine, knock out the freeze plugs, and install brass plugs. While you're at it, remove the timing cover and oil pan, and re-do the seals....that rear main seal can be a real bugger. Best to do it now. As long as the pan is off, this would be an excellent time to remove the bearing caps and inspect the bearings. You just never know...it's best to be safe instead of sorry.


ha ha, yes you got me....ok i well try to stop messing with it, just got to polish the radiator...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Are you sure you got ALL the old coolant out? If not, what's the point? It's like changing _half_ your engine oil. I read on the other forum that you couldn't get one side of the block drained because the plug was frozen. And it got buggered. With vice grips. How are you going to be able to enjoy your car with a buggered-up water jacket plug?? It would drive ME crazy just KNOWING that it's not all nice and mint....that it's buggered up and rusting away...


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Are you sure you got ALL the old coolant out? If not, what's the point? It's like changing _half_ your engine oil. I read on the other forum that you couldn't get one side of the block drained because the plug was frozen. And it got buggered. With vice grips. How are you going to be able to enjoy your car with a buggered-up water jacket plug?? It would drive ME crazy just KNOWING that it's not all nice and mint....that it's buggered up and rusting away...


hi, well i flushed system out till clear water....then took 1 plug out and about another 2 quarts came out....all up about 13 quarts maybe a bit more....so there might be 3 or 4 quarts still in there but it got 13 new quarts of new coolant with distilled water so i figure thats as good as it going to get this time...and should be fine, i'm done with that, and im too busy tracking down a water pump pulley part 9788886 not as easy as i thought but i will find one !


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Seriously, you don't need that pulley, just clearance your impeller like suggested a # of times before and you'll be fine. 210-220* is not overheating.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rukee said:


> Seriously, you don't need that pulley, just clearance your impeller like suggested a # of times before and you'll be fine. 210-220* is not overheating.


hi, well after a lot of searching these pulleys are not that easy to find....but i have found them now at ram air they do them now....my water pump pulley is now 8 inch factory for a non ac car.....the ac 67 run a 6.5 inch pully....so 1.5 inch smaller is going to spin that water pump faster and cool it more, thats the way it should be for a factory ac car....the pulley bolts straight on same depth so all good, i'm going to do it cant hurt, i will also do that impeller job too...thanks


----------

